# 5.4l v8 enough for commercial plowing?



## jonnywong (Sep 16, 2009)

Im looking at getting an '06 5.4l V8 f250 and was wondering what peoples thoughts were on its power, reliability, and general function for plowing. Im currently running an '01 7.3l diesel but have been thinking about a newer gasser because i dont really have a need for a diesel and am more familiar with gas engine should a breakdown occur. Any input on the 5.4L is much appreciated -


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

jonnywong;1103341 said:


> Im looking at getting an '06 5.4l V8 f250 and was wondering what peoples thoughts were on its power, reliability, and general function for plowing. Im currently running an '01 7.3l diesel but have been thinking about a newer gasser because i dont really have a need for a diesel and am more familiar with gas engine should a breakdown occur. Any input on the 5.4L is much appreciated -


I have a 06 with a 5.4L and so far so good. Its done everything I've asked it too. Including plowing up hills, long pushes, etc. It might not out push you diesel but when I had a skid of salt in the bed, it would go through anything.


----------



## vt properties (Jan 28, 2010)

the 5.4 is fine for plowing. You will have now problem .


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

The company truck I use is an 05 350 5.4 dump. Pushes good enough for me in commercial lots, if it is heavy and wet snow drop it in 4 low and go.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

other than not needing the 7.3 why down grade to something with lower mpg's and less power? imo unless you need to get rid of the payment id keep the 7.3!


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

I'd agree with keeping the 7.3. It's an extremely reliable engine that should give you years of trouble free use. That being said;

You don't need hp to push snow. There are 60 hp tractors that can outpush a 300 hp truck. Gearing has something to do with it, but weight is the largest consideration. 300 hp can spin the wheels very quickly while pushing no snow. Engine size has very little to do with the capability of a plow vehicle.


----------



## jonnywong (Sep 16, 2009)

I agree the 7.3l is a reliable engine, but there is more to a truck than just the engine. Plain and simple, its time for a new one. Ive replaced all the leaf springs, alternator, brake lines and several other things in the past year - next may be the oil pan. Shes is tired and getting rusty and id rather put the repair bills toward a new truck payment. 
I know the 5.4l has less power but im interested in a newer truck that's reliable and not gonna cost me an arm and leg to maintain. Sounds like a couple of you guys run them without any problems which is what i wanted to hear.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Its a great reliable motor with a great tranny as well. If you can swing it check out the 2011 6.2. May not be a huge difference payment wise.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Post up some pics of the ol' 7.3. The 5.4 is a good motor.


----------



## Tony350 (Feb 6, 2010)

It seems to me you run out ot traction before horsepower. I think the 5.4 will be fine. See plenty of them plowing when I am out.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

It's a very good motor. If you can though, spring for the 6.8L V10. Same gas mileage, more linear power sooner. Will work better for you if you tow heavy in the summer, or just if you need an extra bit of "oophm".

If you can't find one, a 5.4L will more than do the job, just don't expect it to go places fast.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

You'd be surprised at what they'll give you an '11 6.2 at right now. Do yourself a favor and atleast go drive a '10 5.4 and an '11 6.2 and see the difference. I know you're talking a few years old used but the new 6.2 w/ 6 speed tranny is a very nice setup if you could consider going new.


----------



## OHSIX6OH (Nov 4, 2010)

I had an 04 F-250 with the 5.4 plowing parking lots , truck was a work horse .Only issue I had was ice build up around the wipers and they would pop off once in a while.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns (May 20, 2010)

just got a 5.4L 2010 Reg Cab and it is fine for towing. It's fuel economy won't be over 14 mpg...ever...if you get that! But it is a reliable, and useful engine. There are lots of them so work/parts isn't to bad on the wallet if you ever did have an issue. I'd recommend the 5.4 ford or the 6.0 chevy for gassers for plowing. I'd rec. the 6.6L Duramax or the 5.9L Cummins for anything also. I can speak for those drive trains. The 5.4 in the ford will be the most cost effective of all of the above.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Raymond S.;1105031 said:


> You'd be surprised at what they'll give you an '11 6.2 at right now. Do yourself a favor and atleast go drive a '10 5.4 and an '11 6.2 and see the difference. I know you're talking a few years old used but the new 6.2 w/ 6 speed tranny is a very nice setup if you could consider going new.


Agreed 100%. The new 6.2/6 speed is a great setup that has plenty of power all around. Mileage isn't bad either, definitely worth a look.


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

I have an F250 2006 5.4L as well. Had a 6.0 Powerstroke, traded it in (mistake), but not because of the 5.4L being uncapable of what I need it for, mainly because I was used to power that wasnt there after I got the gasser. Guess I just jumped the gun on trading it. Anyhow, the 5.4L is a good solid engine, only thing done to it so far was warranty covered exhaust manifold work. Besides that, I have had NOTHING go wrong. I wouldnt go from a diesel to a gasser again, but with that being said, the one I have still does the job....oh yeah, I have 4.56 gears too (partially to help with 35" tires)...but it definitely helps when pushing wet heavy snow around!


----------



## Diesel Sniffer (Sep 21, 2007)

I have a 2004 5.4 that plows commercial with no problems. I also have a 2006 5.4 that plows with no issues at all. The 2006 is nicer to drive due to the re-designed front-end compared to the 2004. It has a tighter turning radius. Also, the HP was bumped up a little from 2004 to 2006. Not a huge noticable difference when driving, but it is there. You will be very happy with a 2006 5.4 if that is the route you go. It is a tried and true engine - with significantly lower operating costs than a diesel. I agree with you, after years and years of running nothing but diesel, it is getting difficult to justify the added cost associated with them. To buy a brand new one now? No way. Not with how the EPA has ruined the diesel market for light duty trucks. With the HP and tourque ratings on gassers now being just as high or even higher than diesels were just 10 or so years ago, I will be changing over to gas - and saving $12,000 per truck up front and in maintenance costs. Take it from someone who has owned over 30 diesels over the past 10 years, you'll be very happy with the 2006 compared to the 2001. It will just take some getting used to. Good luck!


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

the 5.4 will plow fine, but plan on using more gas. 
i use 1 gallon per hour diesel, and 3,5 gallons per hour gas. 
and the trucks are doing the same exact work, following each other.
02 diesel, 4.10 gears, auto trans and 8.5 ft plow, 
2000 gasser, 4.10 gears auto trans and 8 ft plow. 
the diesel is usually the breakout truck, with the gasser keeping the roads clean.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

One of the trucks I have is an 04 F-350 5.4 with 3.73 gears and it runs a 9 1/2 Fisher XV and does a great job. Not a ton of power but it get the job done.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

there was a typo in my post. the 5.4 gasser truck uses 2.5 gallons per hour, not 3.5


----------



## Puddle of Oil (Sep 20, 2008)

DaytonBioLawns;1105337 said:


> It's fuel economy won't be over 14 mpg...ever...if you get that!


Really?! i got 16 mpg on my 99 f250! you have to baby it but you could probably do better then 16+, but not much.


----------



## quisman (Nov 1, 2010)

I just popped an tune from mike at fivestar in my 06 F350 KR, w/ 5.4L 4:10's. It's like adding 2 more cylinders to the truck....seriously though it's unbelievable how conservative this motor was from the factory. For longevity? Probably, but I couldn't go back to stock now. For this reason the 5.4 is perfectly fine for me....not mention I couldn't find a diesel with it's amenities and low mileage with in $10k of it's price.


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

I know alot of people that plow with the 5.4 3V and it is a great motor. Even with some of the heavier plows on them, they're still very good in the power dept.


----------

